# 4, 8, 6, 235



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Guys! I just got back from a trip with 4 guys for 8 days golfing at 6 different golf courses with 235 cigars in portable humidors. 
We had a great time stopping first at GlenWild in Park City, UT playing at a private club with a friend. 
They didn't allow cigar smoking even on the course until Michael Jordan joined the club, then the nonsmoking rule became a "guideline".

Here is Michael's Locker in the Locker Room.









This is a Diesel Unlimited after we played at Soldier's Hollow in Park City the next day.










We then headed to Vegas for a couple days to rest, relax and enjoy our sticks by the pool.










We enjoyed some 50 year old Cognac with our cigars we bought at Andre's Cigar Lounge 
with some cigars we got at Cigarbox off strip.



















We then continued on to Palm Springs to play the Gary Player Mission Hills Course,
the FireCliff Course and the SilverRock Course. With plenty of cigars of course.





































We had a great trip and averaged about 7 sticks a day.
I brought home about half of mine, but it was nice having a nice selection with us.

:smoke:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

It beats mowing the lawn,which is the most exciting thing I did  Wow, you guys must have had a great time and those are beautiful courses. I love the label on the one cigar that's shaped like a gold crown in picture #3 out of 4, could you tell me what it is? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

wow man, niice! Sounds (and looks) like the trip of a life time!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

sounds like a blast!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Color me coveting! Looks and sounds like an awesome time.


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm jealous. Bet you had an awesome time.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys, it really was an awesome time.

Carl, I'm still waiting on my brother to tell me what cigar that was. That was one of his and I can't remember what it is.

If you can swing a trip like this, it is definitely worthwhile. 

It was really great having more sticks than we could smoke.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like a great time. 

That cigar is a Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario I do believe.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Looks like a great time.
> 
> That cigar is a Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario I do believe.


Thanks TW! That's it! I now remember my brother telling me that it was a Victor Sinclair.

Carl, there you go! We have the greatest people on this site! :smoke:


----------

